# Atlanta area gamers



## Michael Morris (Mar 18, 2004)

I'm looking for folks in the Atlanta area 

I'm free most weekends - gimme a holler.


----------



## Aeson (Mar 18, 2004)

*Star Wars d20*



			
				Michael Morris said:
			
		

> I'm looking for folks in the Atlanta area
> 
> I'm free most weekends - gimme a holler.




Hi Michael. I'm looking for gamers for a Star Wars d20 game on Saturday afternoons. The game is set during the New Jedi Order setting (after the movies). If your interested you can email me at battana@yahoo.com


----------



## diaglo (Mar 18, 2004)

Holler.  


what side of Hotlanta are you seeing?

i know some gamers in Kennesaw, Marietta, Suwanee, Dunwoody, Norcross, Snellville, Stoned Mtn, Decatur, Peachtree City, College Park, Macon, Loganville, Columbus, Athens, out near Six Flags, etc...

edit: and of course, RangerWickett is at Emory. so Emory, Ga State, Ga Tech, Ga Southern, and UGa are all possible places for gamers.


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 19, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> Holler.
> 
> 
> what side of Hotlanta are you seeing?
> ...




Anywhere within 30 miles of I-285.


----------



## diaglo (Mar 22, 2004)

i saw you posted on another.....place...that you went to Six Flags.

i've got a buddy out that way. his group is a lot of fun. i'll contact him and see if he's looking for a guest appearance or three.

i did a guest appearance a couple times...but it is over an hour's drive away one way for me....so it makes it tough for a long term campaign.


----------



## kaidoz (Mar 23, 2004)

*Gaming in Atlanta*



			
				diaglo said:
			
		

> i saw you posted on another.....place...that you went to Six Flags.
> 
> i've got a buddy out that way. his group is a lot of fun. i'll contact him and see if he's looking for a guest appearance or three.
> 
> i did a guest appearance a couple times...but it is over an hour's drive away one way for me....so it makes it tough for a long term campaign.




Hello, all this  is Timm the west Atlanta gamer he speaks of.
Sure we are always looking for new gamers and we have a great place to play. If you head west to Douglasville, you get off on hw 5 exit turn left at the end of the ramp go to the second light at   Mcdonald's turn rt and turn lt on Stewarts Mill the game store in on the right in the shopping center. Gamersgetaway, a friend of mine owns the place and it has the most open gaming area in the southeast. (NO JOKE) check out his website at www.gamersgetaway.com or e-mail me at kaidoz@bellsouth.net

Later,
Timm "Kaidoz e'g QUUL" PSION Supreme!


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 23, 2004)

kaidoz said:
			
		

> Hello, all this  is Timm the west Atlanta gamer he speaks of.
> Sure we are always looking for new gamers and we have a great place to play. If you head west to Douglasville, you get off on hw 5 exit turn left at the end of the ramp go to the second light at   Mcdonald's turn rt and turn lt on Stewarts Mill the game store in on the right in the shopping center. Gamersgetaway, a friend of mine owns the place and it has the most open gaming area in the southeast. (NO JOKE) check out his website at www.gamersgetaway.com or e-mail me at kaidoz@bellsouth.net
> 
> Later,
> Timm "Kaidoz e'g QUUL" PSION Supreme!




I'm stationed out of the Lithia Springs Terminal at Ex 44 off I-20.  What are the directions from there?


----------



## Michael Morris (Apr 7, 2004)

Ok, I should be there Saturday.


----------



## tecnowraith (Apr 30, 2004)

Hi all, My name is Chris and me and my roomate is looking to for new group to play in. We have played almost all type of game systems. We live in atlanta area, near Norcross/Tucker area. We do how require transportation though. We will help gas money.


----------

